# how trt helps keep me alive



## ken Sass (Jul 24, 2012)

ok i will try and keep this brief. i suffer from ptsd. bad, spent about 4 years in bed, lost my home, my wife, been to the edge face to face with my 45. 3 trips to the v.a. hosp. bla ,bla, bla . poor me. anyway i am on several anti depressants anti anxiety, you get the idea. but since i started trt it has like somebody turned a light on. i still fall in the hole but it is not bottomless anymore. since trt i have not spoke to mr 45. i am not looking for pity i am just putting this out for anybody thinking about trt. and suffering like i did.
and for the record i still think suicide is a option for certain things, als, Alzheimers, violations of my integrity code, like if i had a desire to hurt a kid or a theater full of people, time to take 1 for the team. well you get the idea


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, for those of us who need it it's the difference between night and day for sure....Glad it's working brother!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 24, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Yeah, for those of us who need it it's the difference between night and day for sure....Glad it's working brother!



Ken, you hang in there. I read an article recently that men in their 40's and 50's have a much higher rate of anti-depressant prescriptions and the author of the article (some MD) thought it was mainly due to low T. He thought that the future was going to be about getting men off of anti-depressants and on TRT. Now.....the problem that I see with that is that Zoloft is a much bigger money maker than testosterone. Anyway....never give up, man. That 45 ain't gonna solve your problems....and I can tell you that any day alive is better than any day dead.


----------



## juuced (Jul 24, 2012)

ya ken - looks like you went thru hell.   I really have no right to comment on your situation since I really dont undertand the depts of the shit that you were in.

I had my own demons that I had to overcome, like divorce, acloholism, rec drug abuse, heart problems, obesity etc.  but I dont think it was as bad as yours based on what your sayiing.  With TRT I did overcome all of my problems and changed my life.   I am 44 yrs old and feel and look like I am in my 20s again.

So there is hope.  keep up the TRT and keep changing your life for the positive!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 24, 2012)

we all have are demons thats for sure and i did not post this for sympathy but to say how trt plugged that bottomless pit. i still get down but it has effected me, my self control? or emotions ? and gave me a little more inner strength to fight thru. anyway my rep for trt


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

Ken only thing I will say is I hope you out as much time and effort into therapy as you do for scripts and trt. Gotta treat the source brother. Take care of yourself


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 25, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ken only thing I will say is I hope you out as much time and effort into therapy as you do for scripts and trt. Gotta treat the source brother. Take care of yourself


ya man i get my head shrunk every month


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 25, 2012)

I am with you brother.... No anti-depressant can even come close to the good that trt has done for me. Gear is the best thing I have ever had for my PTSD and depression issues. It also helps with my OCD/ADD issues. 

Yep, I have collected an alphabet soup of problems in varying degrees of intensity over the years and I have always struggled but was able to somehow manage them. However, it is easier now than it has ever been before to maintain the calm and control (the very opposite of the roid rage myth) that I have always hoped for and I am very grateful that I/we have discovered the hidden positive effects of Test. 

Roll on ken!


----------



## Illtemper (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey you guys aint alone on this, if it wasnt for HRT and Chip Wadowski from Maximus I dont know if i would be here..... I was going through alot of shit and i was depressed pretty bad, i never wanted to feel like a puss so i didnt tell anyone for awhile and just delt with my own shit. After awhile i went to the doc and said hey im depressed you have to help me its getting bad. He put me on Anti depressants and after a bit of time my depression got worse and i got real edgy.. I couldnt take it anymore so i just stopped taking them, which was bad thing to just stop, I guess you're supposed to taper down. Well it got worse and worse and one afternoon i sat in my Camaro, in my garage just thinking of ending it all..... This is hard to say but i was seriously on the brink a few different time of just starting up the Camaro and letting the fumes put me out. With it being a racecar it wouldnt of taken long thats for sure... Well by luck i guess, my wife came out probably at the right time and that made me think of what i was gonna do. Sometimes you're in that hole that you just dont think of anything that has to do with the future or anything.... Well just by a fluke that night i was checking out a drag racing forum im a member of and someone had posted up about your testosterone score and health or something. After reading it, all 40+ pages i figured i had find out where im at..  

Make this long story short i called my doc and asked when i was in for a physical what was my test score? Thats when i learned, they dont even check your test on your physicals..( i seriously dont understand why they wouldnt). Well I went in a got tested and a few days later i was called into to see him, he looks at me and says WOW! your score is super low, i never would of thought that, We need to get you on supplementation right away..   Well incase it was low i had already contacted Maximus from all the good things i heard about Chip on the racing forum i figured it cant hurt to call.. IM GLAD I DID!!!  with a score of 126 it all made sense to Chip why i was so in the gutter and so horrible feeling..   Needless to say he worked with me and stayed in contact with me to see what and how i was doing. After a few weeks i was flying high and feeling so great it was and is like a switch that someone flipped..... 

Now just like everyone one i still get down at times but absolutely nowhere like i was!!  Now i just get down when i see these young kids lifting more weight than me!  HAHAHA!!!  

Its been over a year for me and i couldnt be happier, well if ins would pay for it that might make me happier.. LOL!!!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 25, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I am with you brother.... No anti-depressant can even come close to the good that trt has done for me. Gear is the best thing I have ever had for my PTSD and depression issues. It also helps with my OCD/ADD issues.
> 
> Yep, I have collected an alphabet soup of problems in varying degrees of intensity over the years and I have always struggled but was able to somehow manage them. However, it is easier now than it has ever been before to maintain the calm and control (the very opposite of the roid rage myth) that I have always hoped for and I am very grateful that I/we have discovered the hidden positive effects of Test.
> 
> Roll on ken!


that whole rage thing i don't see, now don't get me wrong i can be pushed but it makes it easier to let a lot roll off my back


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 25, 2012)

I had rage issues a lot worse before I started using gear. 

Guys, this is a men's rights issue. Women take hormone in mass. Birth control pills for example. At the first sign of a hot flash more hormone therapy is on tap. It makes no damn sense that something legal in other countries is illegal here. How in the hell can you say abortion is a woman's right because it is her body but that a man cant supplement his own declining hormones... hey - its my F'ing body!

Thanks for letting me vent.

Vette


----------



## BigFella (Jul 25, 2012)

A year ago I started investigating what was wrong with me. The doctors weren't helping - here, have another Prozac. I have my own business, I travel a lot, and I was getting so scared of that because I got more depressed when I was away from home. It was at the stage where I wouldn't stay in a hotel room with a balcony for fear I would jump.

Then I got worse. With the benefit of hindsight I now realise I was almost comatose with depression.

Then I did the research and took control of my health.

Ken: Suicide is a completely valid option. I completely understand where you were. I was there too. And yet no-one else could comprehend it.

Now I'm off:

Antidepressants
Sleeping pills
Painkillers (opiates)
Anti-inflammatories
Beta blockers

And I'm on the beginnings of a 3J diet and 0.5ml of Test E E3D.


----------

